# CIA-Agent gesucht!



## Tokko (11 März 2008)

*.

 CIA-Agent gesucht* 


Der CIA suchte noch einen Auftragskiller. Nach all den Hintergrund-Checks, Bewerbungsgesprächen und den üblichen körperlichen Belastungstests befanden sich drei Bewerber in der engeren Wahl, zwei Männer und eine Frau. 

Für den letzten Test brachte der Tester einen der Männer an eine große Stahltüre. Vor der Türe drückte er ihm eine Pistole in die Hand.
"Wir müssen ganz sicher sein, dass Sie unseren Anweisungen Folge leisten." erklärte er ihm. "Unabhängig von den Umständen! Hinter dieser Türe sitzt ihre Frau auf einem Stuhl. Bringen Sie sie um!"
Der Kandidat sagte: "Das ist nicht Ihr Ernst. Ich werde meine Frau doch nicht umbringen!"
"Dann sind Sie nicht der richtige Mann für unseren Job." erwiderte der Tester. 

Dem zweiten Mann wurden dieselben Instruktionen gegeben. Er nahm die Waffe und betrat den Raum. Es war still. Nach drei Minuten kam er wieder heraus, mit Tränen in den Augen.
"Ich habe es versucht, aber ich kann meine Frau nicht töten."
Der Tester sagte ihm, dass er mit seiner Frau gehen könne, er entspräche nicht ihren Vorstellungen. 

Zuletzt wurde der Frau die Waffe gegeben und es wurde ihr gesagt, dass sie ihren Mann in dem Raum töten solle. Sie nahm die Pistole und ging in den Raum. Schüsse waren zu hören. Einer nach dem nächsten. Schreie, Krachen und heftiger Lärm war zu hören. Lautes Schlagen gegen die Wand und Erschütterungen. Nach ein paar Minuten war es still. Die Türe öffnete sich langsam und die Frau kam heraus. Sie wischte sich eine Schweißperle von der Stirn und sagte: 
"Diese Scheißknarre war nur mit Platzpatronen geladen! Ich musste ihn mit dem Stuhl erschlagen!"


 .


----------



## Muli (11 März 2008)

Lol ...


----------

